# SPS für Steckdosen



## Dermensch (30 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte 20 Steckdosen untereinander verknüpfen, und mir verschiedene Schaltmuster erstellen. Zum Beispiel: Der Radio soll laufen. Verstärker an, Antennenverstärker an, Radio an. Ein anderes Beispiel: Fernseh an, Internet an, Fernseh an, Box an, DVD Recoder an, Verstärker an. So gibt es viele Verknüpfungen die ich mir selbst programmieren möchte. Wie kann ich das umsetzen. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## det (30 April 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

nimm ne Logo. Dürfte das Einfachste und günstigste sein. Gibt es auch direkt als 220V Version, auch die Eingänge sind für 220V geeignet. Je nach Belastung der Ausgänge evt. Koppelrelais nachschalten bzw. in den techn. Daten die Belastbarkeit der Logo Relais nachschlagen. Programmieren kannst Du auch direkt an der Logo.  
Edit:Ausgänge maximal=16. Musst Du ein paar Steckdosen zusammenfassen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Koppelrelais würde ich auf alle Fälle empfehlen --> Relais ist billiger, als ein Logo-Ausgang (wenn mal was verklebt / defekt geht)

Dann mal die einzelnen Gruppen zu Papier gebracht --> hier wir sich vermutl. zeigen, daß gar keine 16 Ausgänge benötigt werden, sondern einiges "Hardwaremäßig" programmiert werden kann (die einzelnen Steckdosen-Relais paralell-geschalten werden können)


MfG


----------



## nikilouder (2 Mai 2011)

Eine S5 bekommst du auch günstig bei eBay. Allerdings brauchst du dann noch die Software um sie zu programmieren.


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2011)

nikilouder schrieb:


> Eine S5 bekommst du auch günstig bei eBay. Allerdings brauchst du dann noch die Software um sie zu programmieren.



Bei aller Liebe, aber eine S5 würde ich keinesfalls mehr zu Hause einsetzen. Das ist Schnee von vorgestern.

Frank


----------



## nikilouder (2 Mai 2011)

Ist die S5 deshalb schlechter als eine LOGO?


----------



## Deltal (2 Mai 2011)

Naja für so nen paar Steckdosen reicht es.. und die Teile gibts wirklich derbe günstig auf der Bucht..

Ich würde nur nicht umbeding auf ne SPS setzen.. eventuell reicht ja auch so ne 4 Kanal Funkfernbedienung? Oder etwas aus dem Home-Automation Bereich?

Ich würde eventuell sogar ne PC-Lösung vorschlagen, denn dort ist das anbinden von z.B. Fernbedienungen sehr leicht.. und ausgänge kann man leicht über z.B. parallele Schnittstellen steuern.

Oder IP-Steckdosenleisten.. oder.. oder..


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2011)

nikilouder schrieb:


> Ist die S5 deshalb schlechter als eine LOGO?



Ein Vergleich:
Ein Ost-Trabant ist auch nicht viel schlechter als ein Mini oder Lupo,
Aber weder gibt es für der Trabant noch viele Werkstätten noch 
genug Ersatzteile noch das Benzin-Gemisch direkt vom Zapfhahn.

S5 ist eine alte aussterbende Technik, die im Formfaktor nicht sehr
gut in Schaltschränke für den Hausgebrauch hineinpasst und man
muss sich mit uralten Programmier- und Diagnosemethoden 
herumärgern.

Frank


----------



## nikilouder (2 Mai 2011)

Gut, das ist ein Argument. Aber grade wenn es um den Privatgebraucht geht, würde ich aus Kostengründen immer eine S5 nehmen. Digitale Ein- und Ausgänge kriegt man bei eBay für unter 5€!


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Mai 2011)

> Aber grade wenn es um den Privatgebraucht geht, würde ich aus Kostengründen immer eine S5 nehmen.



Das mag in der Anschaffung im Moment hinkommen, auf lange Sicht muss es nicht die günstigste Variante sein. Zum einen gehe ich davon aus dass die S5 mehr Strom braucht als eine Logo, beim Betrieb rund um die Uhr können da schon "ein paar" Euros im Jahr rauskommen. Zum anderen kann im Fall eines Defekts in wenigen Jahren Ersatz auf einmal nicht mehr erhältlich oder aber unerschwinglich sein.


----------



## nikilouder (3 Mai 2011)

Ansonsten kann man das auch mit einer C-Control lösen. Die Software zum programmieren kostet nichts.


----------



## Rudi (3 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, aber eine S5 würde ich keinesfalls mehr zu Hause einsetzen. Das ist Schnee von vorgestern.
> 
> Frank



S5 ist sehr günstig zu haben und sehr sehr zuverlässig. Für mich ist das wenns günstig sein soll 1. Wahl.


----------



## doublecee (22 Mai 2011)

wie wärs mit einer logitech harmony?!?


----------



## Voxe (22 Mai 2011)

auch bei Wago und Beckhoff gibt es kleine schöne Sachen *vde*

Gruß


----------



## bimbo (24 Mai 2011)

nikilouder schrieb:


> Ist die S5 deshalb schlechter als eine LOGO?


 
Wenn man ein Jahr weiter denkt als ein deutscher Politiker, ja!


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde eine S5 gar nicht so günstig, vorallen da man schlacht an Ersatzteile kommt. Ich würde auf eine Lösung mit einer Wago setzen.
Mit der Hardware wäre man sehr günstig dabei.

LG


----------



## bimbo (24 Mai 2011)

*Mehr als 16 Ausgänge im Verteilerausschnitt*

Und dann war da noch die EASY! (max. 128 Ausgänge)

Oder hat Eaton die Produktion jetzt schon eingestellt?


----------



## Rudi (24 Mai 2011)

Hobby_Programmierer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde eine S5 gar nicht so günstig, vorallen da man schlacht an Ersatzteile kommt. Ich würde auf eine Lösung mit einer Wago setzen.
> Mit der Hardware wäre man sehr günstig dabei.
> ...



S5 Ersatzteile gibts in Mengen und extrem günstig !


----------



## Praios (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
es gibt auch Master/Slave-Steckdosen. Wenn du z.B. einen Fernseher einschaltest, schaltet die Steckdose automatisch alle anderen Steckdosen der Leiste an.


----------



## Mcop2001de (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe bei mir ein programmierbares Wago Ethernet eingebaut und lasse damit Relais für Steckdosen und Licht schalten. Vom kostenfaktor ging es eigentlich ich habe für die Steuerung mit 40 Ein- und 40 Ausgängen bei Ebay ca. 250 € bezahlt.

Mcop2001de


----------



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

man könnte auch einen 10 fach Drehschalter nehmen und dann ein paar Dioden hinten drann hängen um die Relais zu schalten. Das ist das billigste, das sicherste und geht nie kaputt.

He he....


MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> man könnte auch einen 10 fach Drehschalter nehmen und dann ein paar Dioden hinten drann hängen um die Relais zu schalten. Das ist das billigste, das sicherste und geht nie kaputt.



Man kann sich auch eine Hupe an den Fuß bauen 

Frank


----------

